# buying knives in Tokyo



## snowman12 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll be traveling to Japan for holidays and will spend several days in Tokyo and several in Kyoto.
Would any of you be able to recommend a good knives shop there that would be worth visiting? I only have one Japanese knife so far (Konosuke HD2 Gyuto), but would be very keen to use the opportunity of this trip to buy some more quality knives 
Any suggestions what I should look for? A shop and even perhaps knives recommendation?
many thanks!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Try starting by reviewing this recent thread on the same topic. Good luck to you.

https://cheftalk.com/index.php?threads/buying-advice-japanese-chef-knife.91873/


----------



## HellaSteph (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh wow, I'm so bookmarking this for my upcoming trip! Thanks!


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Tsubaya is mentioned in the thread Brian's linked. 
Anything in particular you are wanting? A supplement to your Konosuke?


----------



## snowman12 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes, to expand my collection of high quality knives and have them also for other utilities; as most in Europe I've grown up with just Henckels/Wusthof style knives and apart from the Konosuke these are the only knives I have. I use Konosuke for making Sushi even 
...So, definitely I'd look to buy a good Yangiba, a strong Deba, and a couple of nice pairing knives. I also like the looks of Santoku knives, but not sure if I'd find much use for them that cannot be done between a Gyuto and Deba; or should I get one and learn its specific uses? Anything else to recommend?
Cheers!


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

How are you sharpening currently?


----------



## snowman12 (Feb 13, 2014)

I use Edge Pro system, however I'm not very satisfied with it - takes time to assemble, disassemble, clean up etc.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm not sure those jig systems are compatible with single beveled knives like yanagiba, deba, usuba


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm sure. They are not!


----------

